# BOP method - An OP variant for the Beginner's BLD method using UF/UFR.



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 23, 2021)

Speedsolving BBcodes are hard. Put into a Google Document.

Brant's Old Pochmann variant.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks to for helping with:
Looking at this before I posted it.
- Duncan Hobbs (twitch.tv/rooistegevaar)
Critique after posting and finding a few errors
- Guido Dipietro (Former World-Class BLDer now Chess God)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)

Interesting method, I would love to see how beginners take this method up and their learning rate. Many beginners go down the M2/OP path which can be avoided.

Also, the Orozco and Eka path of learning is not well laid out, it is cool if a standardised method like BOP method is fine tuned for beginners.


----------



## qwr (Mar 23, 2021)

nice. I might actually learn this


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 26, 2021)

This actually seems like a good idea to me. I'd say it needs some fine tuning but for the most part it's great.
For corners I like the idea of letting them lesrn the 21 UFR UF-UR parity algs astheu progress with the method, but when starting out I might prioritize UFL over UBR as helper piece and make people setup to there and just let people learn a second alg lefty J which is just the mirror anyway. This to avoid some B-moves.
Other than the fact that M2 will be faster, this will make people start with UF which I would consider a win and tge setups might be awkward, but people can also alway learn the UFR-UBR UF-XY algset as an "intermediate" option.
The only thing I fear is that with MES set up moves might be harder to grasp as for OP or M2 I think setups are easier imo.


----------



## qwr (Mar 26, 2021)

does the choice between OP / BOP matter if I only plan on learning beginner bld


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> does the choice between OP / BOP matter if I only plan on learning beginner bld



The idea was basically if one wants to learn to BLD solve and that's it, OP is fine.

If one wants to BLD solve and know they will want to get fast and work for it eventually, being a speedcuber, I am proposing that BOP is the better way to go.

If one doesn't mind putting in the work and knows that they will want to push BLD to higher levels, I'd start with Orozco for corners/edges and break into intuitive 3-style as fast as possible.

That's a personal preference. I know some may advise differently.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow, this is really nice! I would say it's much easier than OP as well as giving better buffers - as long as you can get your head round the slice setups for edges. I did a few solves and used more intuitive but less efficient setups than many of the ones in the sheet, which I think is OK as the goal is ease not efficiency.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2021)

Made a two part tutorial on BOP method, I hope it helps a lot of people appreciate the method and get started out with it as their beginners method for 3BLD.


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 13, 2021)

Not bad, I'd definitely recommend this as a starting method to any beginner who plans to get good at BLD in the long run. I know from personal experience how much trouble switching buffers can be and this method also gives a headstart on parity algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 20, 2021)

Why not use U2 M' U2 M instead of J perm as the swap alg and DF as the target piece instead of UR for edges?


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Why not use U2 M' U2 M instead of J perm as the swap alg and DF as the target piece instead of UR for edges?


U2 M' U2 M cycles between 3 edges, so it would affect more than 2 edges at a time. This means that if you want to use U2 M' U2 M to solve the edges, you will have to use it in a way similar to Orozco or Eka. Compared to J perm, which swaps 2 edges and 2 corners, it allows you to swap 2 edges at a time without disturbing the other edges.


----------

